# Espaco em disco = 0 depois do openoffice [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Deixei o openoffice a instalar este fim de semana e quando cheguei não tinha espaco em disco soube depois pelo utilizador deste forum (Phk) que o problema era dos temporarios do office durante a compilação.

Já apaguei o directorio em questão no entanto preciso de mais espaco em disco para a compilação.

Alem do conteudo dos directorio /usr/portage/ e /var/tmp/portage que mais posso apagar com segurança ????

Será possivel que uma instalação base com X e kde pode ocupar 1.8 GB ???

Só tenho 4.3 GB disponiveis para o gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Se eu colocar um segundo disco temporariamente em fat ou fat 32 posso usa-lo temporariamente para a compilação ???

Tenho de colocar o disco em ext2 ou ext3 ???

Como posso mudar a variavel de sistema apenas temporariamente para o segundo disco ???

----------

## fernandotcl

Já tentou o pacote openoffice-bin?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## upaf

Tive esse mesmo problema, faz como o Fernando falou, pega só os binários...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147707

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Já tentou o pacote openoffice-bin? 

 

Não é só o que me falta !!!!

Quer dizer que não tenho hipotese de ganhar mais espaço só posso remover mesmo aquelas pastas.

Nunca pensei que o Gentoo ocupasse tanto espaço em disco mas de qualquer forma esta a funcionar bem e rapido.

----------

## baldeante

 *upaf wrote:*   

> Tive esse mesmo problema, faz como o Fernando falou, pega só os binários...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147707

 

Obrigado vou ver o link.

----------

## Kuartzer

Ve tb se a directoria dos distfiles não está muito cheia... as sources tb ocupam lugar  :Wink: , passa as que achares importantes para um CDRW ou algo do genero e apaga o resto, ve tb as pastas temporarias que o emerge usa, e poe nas features (make.conf) o autoclean work dir. 

Da tb uma vista pelo forúm, existem montes de topicos a falar disso.

----------

## baldeante

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> Ve tb se a directoria dos distfiles não está muito cheia... as sources tb ocupam lugar , passa as que achares importantes para um CDRW ou algo do genero e apaga o resto, ve tb as pastas temporarias que o emerge usa, e poe nas features (make.conf) o autoclean work dir. 
> 
> Da tb uma vista pelo forúm, existem montes de topicos a falar disso.

 

Eu acredito mas para ser honesto eu precisava de uma resposta rapida.

Já libertei o espaço necessario para o openoffice suponho que o bin não use tantos temporarios vou fazer uma pesquisa para uma limpeza masi profunda.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Já libertei o espaço necessario para o openoffice suponho que o bin não use tantos temporarios vou fazer uma pesquisa para uma limpeza masi profunda.

 

Com certeza a diferença de espaço utilizado pelo emerge de um binário será imensa, então não é preciso se preocupar com espaço em disco, a não ser em uma situação de extrema falta de espaço.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Já libertei o espaço necessario para o openoffice suponho que o bin não use tantos temporarios vou fazer uma pesquisa para uma limpeza masi profunda. 
> 
> Com certeza a diferença de espaço utilizado pelo emerge de um binário será imensa, então não é preciso se preocupar com espaço em disco, a não ser em uma situação de extrema falta de espaço.

 

Não houve falta de espaço e instalou em mais ou menos 10 minutos acabou a pouco estou neste momento a ver se corre bem.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

uma outra opção, caso vc tivesse um HD sobreçalente, criar o /var no HD com o espaço necessário, e criar um link para ele. ou montar no diretório onde seriam jogados os arquivos temporários o HD com o espaço sobrando.

----------

## baldeante

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> uma outra opção, caso vc tivesse um HD sobreçalente, criar o /var no HD com o espaço necessário, e criar um link para ele. ou montar no diretório onde seriam jogados os arquivos temporários o HD com o espaço sobrando.

 

Por acaso tenho uns 5 ou 6 discos de 80GB em stock mas a board só chega até aos 20GB e como não tem mais actualizações de bios tou tramado, tenho de encontrar um disco com 20GB ou menos.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   uma outra opção, caso vc tivesse um HD sobreçalente, criar o /var no HD com o espaço necessário, e criar um link para ele. ou montar no diretório onde seriam jogados os arquivos temporários o HD com o espaço sobrando. 
> 
> Por acaso tenho uns 5 ou 6 discos de 80GB em stock mas a board só chega até aos 20GB e como não tem mais actualizações de bios tou tramado, tenho de encontrar um disco com 20GB ou menos.  

 

Eu tenho um de 13 sobrando aqui ... quer trocar "de mano" ? hauhauhauhauh  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Da última vez que instalei o openoffice a partir da source demorou mais de 24 horas num pentium3 a 640 e ocupou mais de 2 GB de espaço temporário. A partir daí instalo sempre o binário =)

----------

## baldeante

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*    *Scitale wrote:*   uma outra opção, caso vc tivesse um HD sobreçalente, criar o /var no HD com o espaço necessário, e criar um link para ele. ou montar no diretório onde seriam jogados os arquivos temporários o HD com o espaço sobrando. 
> 
> Por acaso tenho uns 5 ou 6 discos de 80GB em stock mas a board só chega até aos 20GB e como não tem mais actualizações de bios tou tramado, tenho de encontrar um disco com 20GB ou menos.   
> 
> Eu tenho um de 13 sobrando aqui ... quer trocar "de mano" ? hauhauhauhauh    

 

LOL Lamentavelmente os discos são do meu patrão acho que ele não ia gostar muito da troca   :Laughing:   Mas obrigado na mesma.

----------

## baldeante

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Da última vez que instalei o openoffice a partir da source demorou mais de 24 horas num pentium3 a 640 e ocupou mais de 2 GB de espaço temporário. A partir daí instalo sempre o binário =)

 

Chica eu estava a usar um Pentium 233 com 96 MB acho que nunca mais de lá saia se não tivesse acorrido falta de espaço em disco, acho que estou contente por ter usado o binario da segunda tentativa   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Agora entendo porque e que o kde comecou as 10 da manha de uma quinta-feira e acabou na noite de segunda para terça    :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## alexandre_parente

Eu sugiro que voce antes de compilar qq coisa no gentoo verifique as tag USE.

Eh provavel que voce tenha compilado o mysql, latex (grande) etc quando instalaou o kde. mesmo assim voce ainda esta usando muito espaco. Eu tenho o mesmo espaco na minha particao / e tenho tudo isso instalado e mais algumas coisas; kde , latex , mysql, php etc etc.

Quanto aos diretorios a apagar... soh sugiro

/var/tmp/portage

/usr/portage/distfiles

Outra... seria bom limitar o tamanho dos arquivos core. em;

/etc/security/limits.conf

adicione a linha abaixo ou descomente ela no arquivo  :Razz: .

*               soft    core            0

----------

